# WARNING!! - Large dead trout photos



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Headed out Sunday morning to meet up with Dustin and Clint for some good ol fashion croaker fishin. We needed some good drug free trout for the freezer and headed to gorda.

After working till noon in Beaumont on Saturday, I drove to CC to drop off the boat for 20 hour service and get Cesar to add a few bells and whistles. I got to see the new phantom for myself and WOW what a boat!! Turned back north and crashed in bay city for the evening. Luck was already on my side when I was pulled over for speeding around Port Lavaca and let go with a warning. Thank you Mr. DPS!!

All these fish were caught on shell and mud with lots of floating grass and stinging jellies in gorda. Very dirty and waist deep water with plenty of choppy waves. We all took hits from the jellies. Released everything over 25 except the one I am holding, who paid the ultimate price after breaking my waterloo during landing.

Clint landed a nice 27"+ but he didn't have the camera during the wade. We also released another 26"+

Thanks to Dustin for putting us on the fish!! Wow what a spot!!

The Haul









Me and Dustin with out best:


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*great*

man great report, story, and pictures. Nice fish! Green for you bro!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! Great trip and great pics! Good job.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice report.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

great report, the pcb's make 'em taste better


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice report and pics! Those are some nice fish! I heard there were a lot of jellies recently. Even when I wear the bottoms on my wading pants, I still seem to get stung on my hands.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Good God... Is there any left? Very nice catch!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice size trout!! Lucky duck.. you found the honey hole!!!

Chicapesca - we were at the jetties in Galveston and there were so many jellies (huge ones to).


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great report and nice pics!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

chicapesca said:


> Nice report and pics! Those are some nice fish! I heard there were a lot of jellies recently. Even when I wear the bottoms on my wading pants, I still seem to get stung on my hands.


We were wearing pants and they seemed to sting us thru them. I can only imagine how bad it would have been without them!! ouch!!

Oh.. forgot to mention.. we were boarded by the game warden at the launch... of course we were all legal... nice guy!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

fish&game said:


> Nice size trout!! Lucky duck.. you found the honey hole!!!
> 
> Chicapesca - we were at the jetties in Galveston and there were so many jellies (huge ones to).


Read an article over the weekend in TF&G about eating stingray, jellies, and <GASP> hardheads. I was laughing hysterically in Barnes and Noble thinking of my fellow 2coolers and the nightmares this article will bring on! 

Net some of those jellies and cook 'em up! My wife is Asian and thus, we eat almost anything that swims. If I tell her otherwise she looks at me like I've lost my mind.. and cooks it anyway!

LOL


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

txpoboy said:


> Sweeeeet!


What he said! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice report Hippie! Good job!

What bells and whistles is Cesar adding????? Inquiring minds want to know  Going for that side scan sonar yet? lol

We got pulled over on the way home from the IFA too. Outside of Palacious. State trooper, let us off with a warning. Heck, we were just trying to get up to speed, lol. Thought it was 70, we were doing 63.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Good haul! We stayed on the shoreline sight casting to reds and did OK but looks like those croakers were the ticket for trout.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> What bells and whistles is Cesar adding????? Inquiring minds want to know  Going for that side scan sonar yet? lol


Deck lighting and headlights, engine adjustments on steering, O2 line ran for air into livewell!! Naa... no side scan sonar... I just can't justify... too expensive... it'll be more affordable in a few years anyhow



MsAddicted said:


> Heck, we were just trying to get up to speed, lol. Thought it was 70, we were doing 63.


I was coming across the bay bridge after port Lavaca, and he got me with my cruise control set at 65... but the speed limit across the bridge is 55 and I knew it!! I told him "Officer, How could I have been speeding? I had my cruise control set at 65!"

it worked!!


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great catch guys, let Dustin take my boat and don't even get any fish to eat!!! LOL....
Well atleast the old Boatright finally got its picture taken and posted on 2Cool...


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

millertym_1978 said:


> Great catch guys, let Dustin take my boat and don't even get any fish to eat!!! LOL....
> Well atleast the old Boatright finally got its picture taken and posted on 2Cool...


Thanks for letting Dustin borrow your boat while mine was in the shop. I owe ya a ride!!

Here is a better pic. Ya can't go wrong with a boatright.. tough as nails!!


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great report & pics


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*WOW*

Supa Nice!

Slurp


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Way to go! Nice catch!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a great day, fellas. Thanks for sharing the report.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't believe Dustin croaker soaked!!!! Dustin give me a call so I can give you hell.
Nice fish guys looks like you guys had a great time. West bay on Sunday was a wreck. Worked all the back water in greens lake ony to pick up a bunch of rat reds and dink trout.


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

healthy trout


----------

